# Budget video lighting: What CFL bulbs to look for at Lowes/HD?



## cayenne (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm on a budget...and this is just for learning...light placement, etc....so figuring something like I've seen others do on DIY sites and all would be a good place to start.

I'm filming myself cooking....

Thinking of getting a few of the clamp on light fixtures from the hardware places like Lowe's or Home Depot.

I've seen that many are using the coiled up looking, CFL bulbs...and I was hoping someone might could tell me what to look for in terms of:

1. Color/Temperature
2. Wattage
3. Do some work more 'instant on' rather than having to warm up like many I've seen?
4. Brand matter?

What about LED bulbs? Any thoughts there...I've not seen many DIY sites showing them, guessing because they are still a bit more $$$ these days compared to CFLs.

Also, any recommendations on what to get to plug these all into....?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 18, 2012)

Reds are great where you have space to use the perspective they allow, but they rin very hot, especially if you are under them for quite a long time, even with filtration, you can retrofit dimmer switches but then the ct can vary between heads.

They are a 'budget' way of getting lots of light, but they are more for studio or short bursts than something you could use fir extended runs in a domestic setting.

Cfls are great for interview set ups, cheap too, but use a lot more bulbs per head, and are dear to replace, neither is suitable.

Look for Lilliputs, gullivers, or small photon beards / dedolights.
Expensive, comparatively, but most managable.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 19, 2012)

DB said:


> If you want low cost, high wattage lights that are portable and lightweight, then get some 'Red Heads' (800W bulbs, typically 3200 Kelvin - but you can get blue 'dichroic' filters that will make them 5500K or 'Daylight'). I just sold some recently, as I wasn't using them that often, but they came in a nice carry bag - so very portable and easy to store. Check out the pics below. Each light + stand only costs about fifty bucks. You probably cannot get these in Home Depot or Lowe's, but you can get them on eBay from...you guessed it...CHINA of course (where everything cheap is manufactured nowadays). Seriously, these lights are powerful and can be adjusted up/down to a couple of feet to 6-feet, heads may be angled and barn doors allow for light to be concentrated in one area or spread.



Thanks for the suggestion...but overkill for my current needs.

I just need this, to be able to rig up my kitchen and maybe move to my patio for shots....so, something small, very portable but just at home...

I was thinking the clamp lights like a Lowe's....get 4-5 of those clamp work lights..about $8 each...and one CFL in each....something that I could quickly clamp for use...and take down for living.


Example:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_203213-1373-FL-300NPDQ12_0__?productId=3122291&Ntt=work+light&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dwork%2Blight&facetInfo=

Any other suggestions for bulbs to use with something like this?

I might also need to look for something useful but fairly inexpensive for this us....some kind of cheap-o light stands to clamp my work lights onto....

Thanx,

C 8)


----------



## brad goda (Feb 11, 2013)

on a budget. smart
keep the lights the same lights as in your kitchen.
if FL buy the same FLs if halogen or incandescent buy and use that.
shoot late evening or night. this will reduce daylight spill contaminating your set.
think one type of light....
if you need to shoot day time reduce daylight spill by controlling doors and windows.
black out or go to cinema supply and ask for USED large sheets of CTS full or CTO. this will take the daylight to lower tem to match the interior lighting.
please post your show so we can learn your recipes!

hey if your ceiling is white just buy exterior spots and bounce them into the ceiling.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2013)

You are better off buying online and picking bulbs with a Daylight balanced high CRI and high power bulb. Lowes probably does not have the type of bulbs a photographer would want to use.
They come in different powers, and cost more. Be aware that high powered CFL's are very large, and might not work with a reflector meant for incandescent bulbs. Besure to check the measurements, some are 14 inches long. The bottom link is likely what I'd consider, its a 500W equivalent bulb. Don't Drop one, or $50 is out the door.
Examples
http://www.amazon.com/Full-Spectrum-Light-Bulb-Daylight/dp/B00198U6U6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360608444&sr=8-2&keywords=high+cri+compact+fluorescent
http://www.amazon.com/Westpointe-4U65DL1B-Daylight-Fluorescent-Photography/dp/B002VWQTBE/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1360608597&sr=1-3&keywords=high+cri+compact+fluorescent+photography
http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-Daylight-Balanced-Compact-Fluorescent/dp/B001ME7GPU


----------



## nebugeater (Feb 11, 2013)

I have two of these Philips LED Daylight (5000K) bulbs in some very basic portable stands that I use to light my photo tent from each side. They are about 5 ft away on each side and light it more than I need for taking shots of things inside the cube. They work great and I thing they might do what you are trying to do with ease. They cost about $35 each for the bulb but they will last forever and I have not had one go out unlike incecent bulbs in the 5000K range.
The Home Depot I go to had them on the shelf and that is how I stumbled on trying one and then two.


http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203553307?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=led+daylight&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203553307


----------



## cayenne (Feb 11, 2013)

nebugeater said:


> I have two of these Philips LED Daylight (5000K) bulbs in some very basic portable stands that I use to light my photo tent from each side. They are about 5 ft away on each side and light it more than I need for taking shots of things inside the cube. They work great and I thing they might do what you are trying to do with ease. They cost about $35 each for the bulb but they will last forever and I have not had one go out unlike incecent bulbs in the 5000K range.
> The Home Depot I go to had them on the shelf and that is how I stumbled on trying one and then two.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203553307?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=led+daylight&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203553307



Wow..thank you and all the others for these ideas and links...!!

What a great forum this is..I learn SOOO much here just by asking questions.

I'll try to work on some things here..and report back what I end up with that works.

C


----------



## nebugeater (Feb 13, 2013)

IF you are looking for these and can't find them locally it looks like Amazon is another sourse

http://www.amazon.com/Philips-425298-13-Watt-PAR30L-Dimmable/dp/B0094BDAYE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360781141&sr=8-1&keywords=425298



nebugeater said:


> I have two of these Philips LED Daylight (5000K) bulbs in some very basic portable stands that I use to light my photo tent from each side. They are about 5 ft away on each side and light it more than I need for taking shots of things inside the cube. They work great and I thing they might do what you are trying to do with ease. They cost about $35 each for the bulb but they will last forever and I have not had one go out unlike incecent bulbs in the 5000K range.
> The Home Depot I go to had them on the shelf and that is how I stumbled on trying one and then two.
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203553307?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=led+daylight&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203553307


----------

